# Two Brothers Exhaust



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

What do you guys think on this exhaust, I like it, like the fact that it comes straight out and sideways like factory, should free up som pony's you would think.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That thing sounds good! You need one for that brand new Renegade.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Its custom made, two brothers does not have an exhaust out for the new renegades yet


----------



## georgiaboy96 (Dec 20, 2011)

sounds awesome!


----------

